# Talk talk talky customers



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

How do y'all bill a job when 75% of your time was spent listening to the HO go on and on and on? Some of these people don't understand social cues like; closing the bathroom door so I have room to work. This guy today kept telling me that his son in law is a master everything but isn't licensed so that why he had to hire me to fulfill the inspectors requests.

On and on and on.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbersteve said:


> How do y'all bill a job when 75% of your time was spent listening to the HO go on and on and on? Some of these people don't understand social cues like; closing the bathroom door so I have room to work. This guy today kept telling me that his son in law is a master everything but isn't licensed so that why he had to hire me to fulfill the inspectors requests. On and on and on.


just charge them for your time no matter how they waisted it.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Set your tools down and talk away. If they see you working while you chat with them they will never stop


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I personally appreciate being told. So, if I need a customer to give me some space I politely tell them something like this....

"Mr. Jones, I really need to focus on what I am doing right now. Can we talk about this a little more when I get to a stopping point? Thanks."

Leaves out the guess work for the customer and eliminates the little tactics that sometimes just make us appear rude.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I wasn't even working yet. I was assessing several issues that the inspected had flagged. The guy was nice. He just kept giving me a quarter when i only asked for a nickel. I was there 45 mins. Did 15 mins of work.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbersteve said:


> I wasn't even working yet. I was assessing several issues that the inspected had flagged. The guy was nice. He just kept giving me a quarter when i only asked for a nickel. I was there 45 mins. Did 15 mins of work.


just charge two hours and smile.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

The more a customer talks the more they tell you and the less chance they will say no.Learn to have conversations about and with the customer and start charging the proper amount of money and the amount of talking won't matter.The best thing is the customer will pat you on the back and tell you man I have enjoyed today. Thanks

You missed a golden opportunity to practice and get better.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I think the most important thing is remembering their dogs name when they call you a second time.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just put my hands over my ears when they start talking and they get the message.

I don't talk much to begin with so I've learned to listen while I work. I've learned that some people are really lonely and are thrilled to have a hostage who'll listen to them. 
Eventually they say ok I'll keep quiet and let you work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> How do y'all bill a job when 75% of your time was spent listening to the HO go on and on and on? Some of these people don't understand social cues like; closing the bathroom door so I have room to work. This guy today kept telling me that his son in law is a master everything but isn't licensed so that why he had to hire me to fulfill the inspectors requests.
> 
> *O**n and on and on.*












Sounds like one of my wife's friends; I don't even answer the home phone anymore. I can't get off the phone with her.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> You missed a golden opportunity to practice and get better.


No. 

I didn't. I've had twelve years to practice with my father in law. He's a guy who talks in circles. 

This customer talked in circles. I wasn't selling. It wasn't even about work or anything. It was just about everything. 

At one point he spent about 10 mins explaining to me why there were two access panels in his closet. One was for his main stop and the other one was for his neighbors main stop. You see they lived in a connected townhouse. Funny story. About fifteen years ago, he called out a plumber and he was a big guy. In fact, he was so big that he couldn't fit through the crawl space access. He had to call his super son in law over to make a bigger access door and you know what he did, he had to cut out a stud and put in a double door so the bigger plumber could get through. You see, his son in law is an expert carpenter and electrician and plumber so he's really glad that he lives so close that he can call him up. So the big plumber put in two valves because he didn't know which of the two lines went to his and which went to his neighbors. You see, his neighbor is in his 80s and he gets nervous that they will have an argument and my cust will shut the water off. So he asked if I could take the handle off the ball valve so he could give it to his neighbor. 


It wasn't a conversation at all. It was a testimony. I didn't have an opportunity to respond and when I did, it just started him up again. And he wasn't lonely. His wife was sitting there the whole time playing solitaire(well...)

When I'm working and talking to a customer, it's great. I'm a likable guy. I know my stuff and I'm a decent salesperson. But when you get sucked into a vortex of circle talking there's no way out.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> No.
> 
> I didn't. I've had twelve years to practice with my father in law. He's a guy who talks in circles.
> 
> ...




Your missing the point it has nothing to do with selling and everything to do about having a conversation about and with your customer. It is about discipline and doing things you do not want to do and having a purpose . It is about discovering more information about that person. It is about discovering new questions to ask other customers to keep the conversation interesting and where you need it to be. It was boring to you because you added nothing to the conversation and could not steer the conversation in the right direction. 

2 of your paragraphs tell us how you were not in control of the conversation and for that matter anything going on and no way out. Surely there was something said that could have turned this around for you.Nothing to see move right along hurts us more than helps us in the future. People seem to think selling is at the heart of everything. I feel bad for those that think that way. My core belief is communication is at the heart of all things. How can I make it easy and simple. When I create questions I learn more about people and that person and I can steer the conversation in a direction that I can ease out of or take in another direction depending on the answers I receive.

The first three words (no I didn't) tell a lot . I was not the person that felt stuck in a dead end conversation going no where. Best of luck when it does mean something.

Richard


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Richard...have you ever been in a "conversation" with someone who was a circle talker?

I've had plenty of convos with boring people and I have learned from those times. 

This is not that. Or...perhaps I am missing the point. Maybe you do have experience with circle talkers and you've your ability to steer the conversation. If that's the case then I'm sorry for seeming stubborn.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

I love chatty customers they pay the best!! Put urself in their shoes ur in their home, who would u feel more comfortable with the quiet plumber, or the plumber that can converse from anything about what a bad president Obama is to how to knit a sweater, always keep it professional, remember there customers


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

SunnyDaRench said:


> I love chatty customers they pay the best!! Put urself in their shoes ur in their home, who would u feel more comfortable with the quiet plumber, or the plumber that can converse from anything about what a bad president Obama is to how to knit a sweater, always keep it professional, remember there customers



i never talk about politics with a customer unless i know them very well. i dont even like to talk about a lot of current events with the H.O. one wrong opinion and you are replaced. its like putting a political sticker on your company truck or a political sign in the front yard of your shop. you will potentially piss off half of your customers. the mess in ferguson, mo. i am not talking about it. my opinion doesnt matter. you paying me and giving me more work, thats what matters:thumbup:


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i never talk about politics with a customer unless i know them very well. i dont even like to talk about a lot of current events with the H.O. one wrong opinion and you are replaced. its like putting a political sticker on your company truck or a political sign in the front yard of your shop. you will potentially piss off half of your customers. the mess in ferguson, mo. i am not talking about it. my opinion doesnt matter. you paying me and giving me more work, thats what matters:thumbup:


Only once have I pissed off a customer with conversation, told a Supreme Court judge (who was Jewish) why there's only 12 on the jury, he went crazy, lol


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Tell the chatty ones you're "on the clock" and watch them run.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SunnyDaRench said:


> Only once have I pissed off a customer with conversation, told a Supreme Court judge (who was Jewish) why there's only 12 on the jury, he went crazy, lol













Was it Sol Wachtler?........:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

If the conversation is distracting you from the task at hand, I think it's fair to say, "I would love to hear more about that, but what I am doing requires my full attention. Can't wait to hear the rest of the story when I am finished."

When you are finished and take your tools to the truck, ask the shop to call you in exactly 5 minutes to take care of an emergency.

Richard's point is valid, and you should always be mindful of relationship building. However, there are those that are bored or have mental health issues that will hold a polite person captive forever.

Frequently, I will talk to a customer close to ten minutes after the call has been booked - establishing rapport etc. I actually like to talk and listen to customers. However, when it is busy, I will say "I loved talking with you, but I have to go, I have another call I must take."

One time I got a 'crazy lady.' I mean certifiable. She would go on and on about neighbors breaking into her home and moving her furniture around, a conspiracy against her to get her to sell her property, etc. After our first call, she would call every so often. Eventually, I had to cut her off altogether. She must have had some form of dementia.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> She would go on and on about neighbors breaking into her home and moving her furniture around, a conspiracy against her to get her to sell her property, etc.


I can't believe you said that. I had a similar experience. An old lady. Obviously suffering from dementia. I told her that I would have to replace her toilet and she said that's fine because they would get it anyway once they killed her.

I asked who they was

She said it was a religion that her father got mixed up in. It was called The Game. They've been trying to off her for years. She's been poisoned, stabbed, electrocuted, and shot at. She can visit three family members' graves who had been killed by them. 

It got pretty creepy with all the details that she shares. 

Man...that's a scary movie waiting to be written.


----------

